# iPad, Internet et sites mobiles



## ericroc (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

Voilà j'ai un iPad, etbje me demande si il y a moyen de faire en sorte que tous les sites soient en version normale?

En fait des sites comme hotmail par exemple qui se mettent en version mobile qui n'a pas lieue d'être sur l'ipad ou même encore mobile me. 

De plus les apps igalerie de mobile me ou iDisk sont au format iPhone, rien d'autre n'existe? 

Merci a tous


----------



## salamander (18 Juin 2010)

Il me semble avoir lu que le navigateur icab permet ça sans avoir besoin de jailbreaker la machine.


----------



## sapiens07 (18 Juin 2010)

icab le fait tres bien


----------



## mike1 (18 Juin 2010)

Je trouve cela bizarre que l'on ne puisse pas accéder avmobile me par le site comme sur un mac (pc )?


----------



## salamander (19 Juin 2010)

C'est normal, le user agent est utilisé afin de pouvoir être redirigé automatiquement vers la page optimisée ipad si il y en a une. A verifier, mais sur certains sites, en bas de page il y a souvent un lien qui permet d'aller sur le site classique....


----------



## mike1 (19 Juin 2010)

rien pour l'instant pour mobileme...:-(


----------

